
Show HN: BerkananSDK – Empowering crowds with cross-app offline chat - zssz
https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK
======
zssz
Hi Hacker News!

We're Carmen and Zsombor, the co-founders of Berkanan
([https://berkanan.chat](https://berkanan.chat)), a YC Startup School 2019
graduate
([https://www.startupschool.org/companies/berkanan](https://www.startupschool.org/companies/berkanan)).

We're building a Bluetooth-powered offline messaging service for crowds and we
invite you, app developers, to join us on our mission!

Today we're excited to release BerkananSDK
([https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK](https://github.com/zssz/BerkananSDK)) —
an open-source SDK that unites apps into a shared Bluetooth service.

How it works from a user's perspective: Launch an app with BerkananSDK on your
device. Type in a message for the crowd around you and hit send. The app will
broadcast your message to all apps with BerkananSDK in range. The range is
about 70 meters, but your message can reach further because it's retransmitted
by receiving apps.

We're very excited about this and its benefits for the community, especially
in emergencies, and we believe it can be enabled if multiple apps join forces.

Looking forward to reading your thoughts, ideas, and suggestions!

